# Pic req 2: black urquattro



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

As a very similar post to that of PerL, I was wondering if anybody here
had a good picture of a black urquattro. That is, my specification list
says this;
'83 - '84 ; Montego black
'87-'89 ; Satin black
'88 only ; Brilliant black
'90 - '91only ; Panther black
Suspecting the Brilliant black to be on the edition Specialé cars.








So, any help on this is appreciated to solve which color is which!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pic req 2: black urquattro (WAUOla)*

Satin Black is the color I have on my Coupe quattro, Panther black is 99.9% identical. And what about the color Graphite metalic? It is mentioned in the Swedish 1986 brochure. It may, of course, be due to the fact that a color can have different names in different markets. The type 89 Coupe's Ginster yellow is good example of this.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic req 2: black urquattro (PerL)*

My '85 was graphite metallic.... Very dark, but not quite black.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic req 2: black urquattro (Sepp)*

Looks black from far away....makes me want to return the car to its original color.








But is really graphite metallic.
Much easier to tell when viewed close-up, and in bright light....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pic req 2: black urquattro (Sepp)*

One could almost call the Graphite a bright black!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pic req 2: black urquattro (PerL)*

Since there is no pipc of a Satin black car here, I might as well post a pic of my car.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Pic req 2: black urquattro (PerL)*

PerL, you just love to pic whore out your car don't you


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Pic req 2: black urquattro (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_PerL, you just love to pic whore out your car don't you









Wouldn't you if she was your girl? I know I would...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pic req 2: black urquattro (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_PerL, you just love to pic whore out your car don't you









Whenever there's a legitimate chance to do so


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Pic req 2: black urquattro (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Whenever there's a legitimate chance to do so









HERE HERE!!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

WOW!! Haven't been noticed about activity in this
thread!








What color is this last urquattro?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

It's the same car as posted above mine, Ola. Graphite metallic.


----------



## questur83 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Pic req 2: black urquattro (WAUOla)*

heres mine...


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Please, PLEASE loose the blue Lamin-x.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (eurowner)*

And the yellow ones too. They make the car french...








Otherwise, very nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (urquattro83)*

Normally I'm not one for ditching the wide R8's, if you had them on there before, for a newer larger wheel on a Ur-Q. But your car looks simply AMAZING with those BBS wheels, RC's I believe?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Pic req 2: black urquattro (questur83)*

are those RC's 17" or 18"? factory rims off an A6 maybe?


----------

